# lifting motor



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I have the bottom end finished finally!:cheers
Yay........
The timing chain cover to the pan was a pain but all went well.
I have both heads on and after cleaning the WD-40 off the block, yours truly will start to mask then paint the motor:cheers
After mounting the water pump.
BTW Geetee, the WP divider plate to impeller clearance came in a tad over .065
My question is this, I want to lift the motor in a day or two and put it in the car!!!!
(OMG..I have reached this stage of my GTO'ness .LOL)
Is it ok to lift it by the rear right lower head bolt and the FWD lower HB on the left side? I have longer bolts and a heavy chain and a big ole hoist.
I can see where the chain may (will "rub" on the sides of the head's valve cover surface edges.......
pours those that care for it a healthy swig of 1800...


----------



## comerz1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Our preferred method is with a lifting plate that bolts to the intake manifold where the carb goes. They sell them at any parts house. Just be sure and use grade 8 bolts and you are good to go! 

chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't do a lot of engines, but I've always used a grade 8 bolt in the back of the passenger syl head (this, I believe is a 3/8"x1.5" with a 9/16" head), and another one on the front of the drivers side head. The chain goes diagonally over the top of the engine, and you can easily center the load. This has always been quick, easy, cheap, and effective.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I don't do a lot of engines, but I've always used a grade 8 bolt in the back of the passenger syl head (this, I believe is a 3/8"x1.5" with a 9/16" head), and another one on the front of the drivers side head. The chain goes diagonally over the top of the engine, and you can easily center the load. This has always been quick, easy, cheap, and effective.


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree

Use the shortest gr 8 bolts possible two washers on the bolts so the chain does not slip through the head of the bolt. This is how I do it.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah what the last 2 said. Grade 8 bolts and welded link chain will hold anything you will throw at it. One of those engine lifters with the crank and screw to change the center of gravity are a great addition to the mix.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

JustAl said:


> Yeah what the last 2 said. Grade 8 bolts and welded link chain will hold anything you will throw at it. One of those engine lifters with the crank and screw to change the center of gravity are a great addition to the mix.


:agree Me too, Top. Grade 8's diagonally across the top of the motor - front of one head, back of the other, and a length of good heavy chain. If you want to go 'fancier' than that, then maybe something like one of these, bolted to all 4 heads, but it's certainly not "necessary".

Bear


----------

